# UNUSUAL CLUTCH



## N2TORTS (Feb 19, 2013)

This weeks clutch was to say the least .... very unusual . Out of 5 eggs 3 of them turned out with "splittys" on their sides., all in a very strange location. Even more interesting was the color combo between clutchmates ....just outstanding coloring , head , legs and one with almost a solid red tail, and of course the odd man out. 
These were on the same shelf and tray as past weeks hatches with no split scutes what so ever in other clutches (4 since the first of the year from 3 different females). Back to the drawing board .. .could this be a genetic trait ? ....and not just high temps that may cause abnormities such as"splittys" that we have all assumed in the past? This female has produced before and 2 of them came out with " back zippers" remember them from last month ? 





















And even more bizarre the " Odd man " Out ..A very Black Cherry























JD~


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! that is unusual. What a pretty bunch. I wish I can own the one in the second pic. Outstanding.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree, that second one is awesome. Some split scutes are seeming to be genetic. I recall a friend who had a male with a split and when he was bred to her females, she had more splits.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I agree, that second one is awesome. Some split scutes are seeming to be genetic. I recall a friend who had a male with a split and when he was bred to her females, she had more splits.



Good point ... Jacqui ...and now to make things more wild v^v^ I only have 2 males and 6 female adult Cherries in that part of the Cove'.... I know who the mother is 100% and the dad 80/20 , but none of my adults have any split scutes what so ever. This female has produced 2X this year and at least one per clutch had a " splitty" ... wild eh ? 

JD~


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 19, 2013)

JD,
You posted a single split scute hatchling a few weeks ago and it, like the ones pictured above, had a single split scute on the costals. In fact, all of them have been between the middle two costal scutes. Could be coincidence but it is a pattern. Was that previous post from this same female as well?

From my experience, there are always multiple factors that result in singular outputs in nature. In this case, I think both genetics and incubation environment are playing a role in the split scutes. I'm basing this on anecdotal evidence I've observed, but I think it warrants investigation. Would TFO be willing to fund a PhD project?


3 of my 4 have split scutes, if I ever breed them it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 19, 2013)

Redstrike said:


> JD,
> You posted a single split scute hatchling a few weeks ago and it, like the ones pictured above, had a single split scute on the costals. In fact, all of them have been between the middle two costal scutes. Could be coincidence but it is a pattern. Was that previous post from this same female as well?
> 
> From my experience, there are always multiple factors that result in singular outputs in nature. In this case, I think both genetics and incubation environment are playing a role in the split scutes. I'm basing this on anecdotal evidence I've observed, but I think it warrants investigation. Would TFO be willing to fund a PhD project?



Chris your spot on ..... the side splitty and the zipper back from last month , both from the same female. As a far as the incubation environment, like I mentioned these were in the same tray on the same shelf (same envio/temps) as other eggs , with no splitty at all. To throw another curve ball in it , this female has layed clutches with no spittly at all within clutches as well. The PHD. project would be a nice idea.. One of my goals this year.... to set aside more time to do more research. Oh yea .... I forgot about this thing called work ! urgh.........

JD~


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 20, 2013)

sibi said:


> Wow! that is unusual. What a pretty bunch. I wish I can own the one in the second pic. Outstanding.



Sibi' .....that can be arranged! .....


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## immayo (Feb 20, 2013)

So many cute pics... this is just making me wish I was buying more than just one from you!


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

my son just seen the pictures and said "daddy, can we have all of these" I have to wait till june till I get 2-3 more yellows the years before I can breed them but jd you always have amazing pictures love your clutches


----------



## sibi (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it possible that even though the 2 males didn't have split scutes, that they carry the genes? Yes, P.M. me about that one.



N2TORTS said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! that is unusual. What a pretty bunch. I wish I can own the one in the second pic. Outstanding.
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2013)

I am hearing the sounds of a split scute soon to be flying off to FL.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 20, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I am hearing the sounds of a split scute soon to be flying off to FL.



Jacqui .... I think one of these has your name on it ! ...


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I am hearing the sounds of a split scute soon to be flying off to FL.
> ...



Stupid canadian border .... I want my name on a tort lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 20, 2013)

Rover15 said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



No Doubt .... You and a few other good Canucks' 
Where I live .... they just hop the fence ! ... hahaha ha


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing, colors, and splits..have you put any of them aside?


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Rover15 said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



I have thought about it I live close to the boarder and my mother goes to nascar in michigan 2 times a year and they have a trailer and all sorts of places for a hatchling stowaway  but it is illegal and besides how would I find good breeders/reptile stores beween michigan and the niagra boarder  lmao its late I need to stop my mind from wandering or I could go to jail XD


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I am hearing the sounds of a split scute soon to be flying off to FL.
> ...



I would love to, but there is this silly thing called no money.


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



Money tree 






Sounds ligit XD


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Feb 26, 2013)

Luvly JD !!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 26, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Amazing, colors, and splits..have you put any of them aside?



out of 17 babies all sold rather quick .....I have 3 left .
They will be ready in April....Although there is mas eggs in the cooker 

JD~




Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



I think TFO should get ya one for all your hard work~


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm already getting at least two new red foots. I need to stop looking on here. Ha 

I can't figure out if my problem is I want more so I come here, or If i come here then I want more.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 4, 2013)

Neat looking neonates JD. 
It used to be the thinking that all scute anomalies were a result of incubation temperatures. Then it was learned that low humidity can also cause split scutes (although I can't figure how). And now that a lot of people are adding their experiences to the general knowledge it seems that genetics does play a role in some cases.
Just goes to show that there is loads of stuff we simply don't know.


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 4, 2013)

Really beautiful hatchlings..


----------

